# Can you buy Glocks in Belgium



## xpv (Mar 13, 2007)

If anyone know, I'd be thankful for any info on the matter.


----------



## bernard (Nov 8, 2006)

why not but have the licence to buy a gun, not simple !!!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

I think Europe has some really STRICT gun laws. I found this for you:
http://www.expatica.com/actual/article.asp?subchannel_id=48&story_id=16553


----------

